# Dragon on the window sill



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is one of my out door pets, AKA a fence lizard. He is posing on a window sill to have his picture taken. -- Tex


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

cool I have never seen a real lizard..thanks for sharing~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Omg Mr.! You have never seen a real lizard!
Here is a cool one by my door today.
This guy was about 5in long.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Awesome creatures. Just glad they don't get Komodo size around here.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

The worst we get in az is the Gila monster. Its a big guys with a very poisonous bite! I have seen one that was a foot long and was not at all afraid of me.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

We have these kinda species just at the Zoo I am so exited they look so cool thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine is about 10 inches long and if you look carefully you can see and a place right in front of his hind leg that there is a old injury there that has healed up. It don't seem to slow him down at all. He likes to spend nights on my window sill behind the rock. I am thinking that when is is out running around during the day, that I might put a second rock by the first on to give him a little more protection. The rock is a semi precious agate. -- Tex


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Not a lot of lizards around here. But, I've always loved seeing them.


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

If you ask me this lizard was almost cut in half!


----------

